# Vitamin B12 May Reduce the Risk of Alzheimer?s Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vitamin B12 May Reduce the Risk of Alzheimer’s Disease by Marrecca Fiore Mounting evidence suggests that vitamin B12 may play a role in protecting the brain against Alzheimer’s disease and in reducing the risk of memory loss. The latest research, published in the Oct. 19 issue of the journal Neurology, followed 271 Finnish residents ages [...]

*Read More...*


----------

